# Rim suggestions... I'll try it here too



## rideandshoot (May 27, 2007)

I have a set of American Classic sprint 350s that need new rims. The hubs are in great shape. I'd like to build them up light to use on a group ride I do on a regular basis that features a couple climbs. If I could get them I'd buy a new set of the American Classic rims but they don't sell components. Does anyone make a aluminum clincher (carbon's out of the price range) like the 350 rim? The lightest thing I've been able to find are velocity rims at about 420g?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Kinlin. Look at www.fairwheelbikes.com I built up a set. Build to a nice strong wheel that has a great ride.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

Send it back to AM Classic. They will rebuild it for you.


----------



## rideandshoot (May 27, 2007)

*Kin Lin XR200s*

I went with the XR200s. Just finished building them on the American Classic Hubs (32 AND 28 hole)

The rims were 377 and 378 grams. 

Built with 2.0 . 1.5 DT revelutions spokes, 3 cross rear and 2 cross front they weigh 1315 grams.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

rideandshoot said:


> I went with the XR200s. Just finished building them on the American Classic Hubs (32 AND 28 hole)
> 
> The rims were 377 and 378 grams.
> 
> Built with 2.0 . 1.5 DT revelutions spokes, 3 cross rear and 2 cross front they weigh 1315 grams.



thinking of going down this route. What's your opinion of them? any problems? Are they just as stiffer/weaker than the orignal build?


----------



## rideandshoot (May 27, 2007)

cmg said:


> thinking of going down this route. What's your opinion of them? any problems? Are they just as stiffer/weaker than the orignal build?


They seem fine. I haven't noticed any difference from the Am Classics except of course the side walls aren't worn out 

Unfortunately on the first ride I slammed into a pot hole... good news there was no visible damage and they were still true. I trued them up a little bit after about 200 miles and there doing great so far.


----------

